# Sind Shelly, Zibgee und Co eine Alternative zu KNX, DALI, WAGO .. im Einfamilienhaus?



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin technikinteressierter Anwender, allerdings ohne tiefere Kenntnisse in der Elektrotechnik oder Gebäudeautomatisierung.
Vor vielen Jahren habe ich mal ein bisschen von EIB gelesen, am Rande habe ich später miterlebt, wie Häuser mit KNX errichtet wurden. 

Privat habe ich zuletzt ein bisschen in einer Wohnung mit Shelly (WLAN Module), Hue (Zigbee Lampen) und Home Assistant (zentrale Steuerung, zum Beispiel auf einem Raspberry Pi, ähnlich zu FHEM, openHAB, IObroker, ...) herumgespielt. 


So viel zu meinem Hintergrund, jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Demnächst steht ein Neubau (bzw genau genommen eine Kernsanierung mit Erweiterung) an und ich überlege mir jetzt, welche Lösung zur Automatisierung dabei sinnvoll ist. Mein erster Gedanke, basierend auf dem, womit ich mich halbwegs auskenne, und vorbelastet durch die Kreise, in denen ich mich in den letzten Monaten bewegt habe, sieht in etwa so aus:

-Standard Elektroleitungen größtenteils sternförmig vom zentralen Verteiler verlegt, eventuell 3-adrig statt 5-adrig
-vereinzelt Hue Lampen, v.a. dort wo ich gerne Farbeffekte hätte
-restliche Lampen über Shelly Relais oder Dimmer gesteuert, vielleicht auch ein paar LED-Strips an einem Shelly RGBW
-Taster zum Beispiel über Zigbee, Enocean oder auch klassische Taster, die an einem Shelly angeschlossen sind
-Bewegungsmelder zum Beispiel auch Hue Zigbee
-zumindest mal Vorbereitung von Fensterkontakten durch Stromkabel dort, können dann zum Beispiel über Shelly ausgelesen werden
-Rolladen über Shelly 2.5
-eigenes IoT VLAN, größtenteils vom Internet abgeschottet
-zentrale Steuerung über Home Assistant


Das scheint mir eine recht kostengünstige Lösung zu sein, außerdem sehr flexibel, da sich in Home Assistant fast alles einbinden lässt und ich durch die Sternverkabelung auch nachträglich leicht nachrüsten kann. Von Anfang an hatte ich gerade mit Shelly etwas Bauchweg, da ich andere Übertragungen als WLAN für "professioneller" hielt und es auch etwas seltsam ist, dass ich dann zig Shellys im Schaltschrank sitzen habe und die an einen WLAN AP angebunden sind anstatt direkt kabelgebunden zu sein.
Zumindest in meiner Wohnung klappt das aber gut, durch das eine VLAN dürfte es recht sicher sein und meine Bedenken sind vielleicht nicht gerechtfertigt. Ein WLAN Störsender ist vielleicht auch eher Material aus einem Agententhriller als reale Bedrohung.
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage nach der Ausfallsicherheit. Da kann ich mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass nicht jeder Befehl über Home Assistant läuft, sondern zum Beispiel die wesentlichen Lichter direkt an einem Shelly (zum Beispiel Shelly 1) hängen, der auch direkt mit dem Lichttaster verbunden ist. Selbst wenn dann der Home Assistant Part ausfällt, läuft die Lichtsteuerung noch autark über den Taster und den Shelly - UND ich kann trotzdem noch eine zweite Funktion auf einen langen Tastendruck legen.
Die Anbindung an Tablets, Handys, etc ist über Home Assistant leicht möglich, Alexa und Co wären möglich, da bin ich aber vorsichtig.


Soweit zu meiner ersten Idee, die eventuell hier zu Kopfschütteln führt? 

Jedenfalls wollte ich auch alternative Lösungen betrachten und bin da über Artikel zu KNX eingestiegen. Der Wikipedia-Artikel liest sich so, dass KNX einige Schwächen in Hinsicht auf das Zukunftspotenzial hat und das zum Beispiel das WAGO I/O-System fortschrittlicher ist. So bin ich dann auf den Begriff SPS und dieses Forum gestoßen.  

Und hier kommt dann auch meine eigentliche Frage. Ich weiß noch so gut wie nichts über WAGO I/O und SPS (wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann ist meine Home Assistant Idee auch schon eine Art SPS?) und mich würde jetzt von euch interessieren, was für Vorteile (oder auch Nachteile) ich hätte, wenn ich WAGO, DALI (über den Begriff stolpert man auch schnell, ich weiß nur, dass das wohl eine Technik für den Lichtbereich ist), KNX und Co einsetzen würde.

Meine Vermutungen dazu:
-teurer, sowohl die Komponenten als auch die Software
-aufwendiger, eventuell ohne Techniker nicht machbar
-keine zusätzlichen Funktionen?
-ausfallsicherer?
-Zukunftssicher, wenn der Hersteller die Software einstellt?
-nicht zwingend sicherer, zum Beispiel Stichwort KNX im Außenraum


Viele Grüße und euch einen schönen Feiertag bzw. Donnerstag, falls ihr in einem weniger katholischen Bundesland seid


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2020)

Klare Aussage zu Shelly, Zigbee und Co:
Sie sind keine Alternative zu KNX und Dali.
KNX und DALI sind bewährte Standards. Gibt es schon ewig und wird es auch noch ewig geben.
Dem entsprechend ist KnowHow vorhanden.
Was passiert, wenn dir heute etwas passiert? Wer kann eine Homeautomation mit Homeassist, Shelly und ähnlichem warten bzw. instandsetzen?
Wer findet da einen Fehler?
Selbst mit einer Wago-SPS wird es schon schwierig.
Daher folgende Empfehlung:
Setz die Kernfunktionen mit KNX und Dali um.
Für Spielereien wie RGB-Stripes und Alexa kannst du dann zu Homeassist, Shelly, Tasmota, Homematic oder ähnliches greifen.


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Was mich etwas stört: Ich habe den KNX Bus, der ist ungesichert und recht langsam (ich habe auch was von KNXnet / IP gelesen, geht das dann über LAN-Kabel? außerdem wird wohl ganz selten mal KNX secure eingesetzt), dann habe ich den Dali, der ist aber auch recht langsam und zum Beispiel Farbwechsel gehen anscheinend nicht besonders schnell, im KNX Forum meinte einer, dass seine LEDs auch im ausgeschalteten Zustand noch etwas leuchten?) wobei ich immerhin schon rausgefunden habe, dass Dali einfach über ein 5-adriges Nym-Kabel geht, ich also kein zusätzliches Kabel brauche, und dann wird vereinzelt DMX empfohlen, zu dem ich mich noch wenig informiert habe.
Mein vielleicht komplett falsches Fazit als Laie: Ein großes Tohuwabohu von teilweise veralteten Techniken anstatt eines Systems, über das alles funktioniert und das zukunftssicher ist?

An KNX gefällt mir, dass es kein zentrales Steuergerät gibt, fällt etwas aus, dann ist nur zum Beispiel der Aktor funktionslos. Dann gibt es aber die Gegenmeinung die sagt SPS ist ausfallsicherer, denn wenn etwas den KNX Bus blockiert, dann fängt die große Sucherei an.

Bei Dali habe ich noch nicht so recht verstanden, wie das in der Praxis im EFH aussieht. Ich setze momentan 230V LEDs ein, nur ganz vereinzelt 12V Spots - die würde ich heute aber als 230V GU10 ausführen. Die 230V Fassungen finde ich stabiler, es gibt kein Vorschaltgerät, die lassen sich je nach LED auch dimmen und wenn die LED Defekt ist, kann ich sie tauschen - bei Dali ist das wohl nicht immer so? Wobei ich den letzten Punkt mittlerweile nicht mehr so wichtig finde, da LEDs schon sehr lange halten.
Farben gehen bei meiner jetzigen Lösung nicht, nur über smarte Leuchtmittel wie Hue. Da habe ich noch nicht genau verstanden, wie das bei Dali insbesondere hinsichtlich der Kosten aussähe, Hue ist aber auch recht teuer, Dali also vielleicht bei vielen farbigen Leuchtmitteln dann sogar günstiger.

Wenn mit einem Shelly etwas nicht stimmt und das sternförmig verkabelt ist, die Shellys also alle im Verteilerschrank sitzen, dann kann doch, selbst wenn ich nicht da bin, ein anderer sehr leicht auf eine klassische Schaltung oder einen Aktor eines anderen Systems wechseln? Bei allen System dürfte die Frage sein wie viel Automatisierung soll sein, sprich wie viel läuft über die zentrale Steuereinheit, denn je mehr darüber läuft, desto schwieriger wird es wohl, dass noch die essentiellen Funktionen bei Ausfall dieser Einheit gegeben sind. Bei einem Shelly 1 kann der Taster direkt an diesen angeschlossen sein, dann ist das autark - aber mehr Funktionen wären möglich, wenn der Taster nur in die zentrale Steuereinheit läuft und von dort dann zum Beispiel je nach Uhrzeit unterschiedliche Aktionen ausgelöst werden.

Ein wichtiges Thema ist wohl die Verkabelung:
Meine ursprüngliche Idee der Sternverkabelung ist wohl schon das typische KNX Schema, also in etwa gleich aufwändig wie KNX. Ich kann auch später dezentral Shellys o.ä. einsetzen, aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann geht das bei KNX genauso - wird nur im privaten Wohnungsbau selten gemacht. Wenn ich etwas ändern will, muss ich bei Shellys und Co Kabel u.U. umstecken, bei KNX die Programmierung ändern (so ein bisschen stört mich an KNX auch der Preis für die Software, für den Profi kein Problem, aber für den Eigenbauer schmerzhaft).


Steckdosen ziehe ich in allen Lösungen sternförmig in Verteiler. (5 adrig Nym)
Rollläden auch. (5 adrig Nym)
Licht geht mit Dali auch ohne sternförmige Verkabelung (5 adrig Nym), mit KNX sternförmig, mit meiner amateuerhaften Shelly, Hue etc Lösung auch sternförmig, problematisch ist wohl bei Dali, wenn ich nur vereinzelt die Dali Funktionen benötige, da ich vorab festlegen muss, welche (nicht Dali) Lampen sternförmig verkabelt werden?
Taster machen wohl den größten Unterschied, bei KNX liegt da das Bus-Kabel (nicht sternförmig, also eher weniger Aufwand), Shelly sternförmig oder zum Beispiel einen Shelly i3 direkt hinter dem Taster (das wäre so ein Fall, wo dann die Kommunikation zwischen dem i3 und dem Aktor nicht zusammenbrechen darf!), wirklich attraktiv wäre aber doch eine Funklösung wie EnOcean, die eine völlig freie Platzierung der Taster erlaubt? Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?
Fenster: EnOcean hätte coole Fenstergriffe, KNX lässt sich wohl direkt verkabeln, Shelly benötigt eine sternförmige Verkabelung


Mein Fazit wäre:
Die Shellyverkabelung klingt eher noch komplizierter als KNX, eventuell wären dezentrale Shellys dann doch für einige Anwendungen sinnvoller. Richtig attraktiv klingt EnOcean - da weiß ich aber nicht, wie gut das wirklich funktioniert und wie die Kosten sind.

Kosten:
So viel teurer als Shellys und Co ist KNX vielleicht gar nicht, die Verkabelungskosten sind wohl ähnlich, die Frage ist dann wer die Einrichtung übernimmt. 


Ich bin eher noch verwirrter als zuvor  Je mehr ich lese, desto sinniger scheint mir KNX. Wie funktioniert denn die Tasteranbindung bei Wago? Muss ich da jeden Taster sternförmig mit 230V in Schaltraum bringen? Und wieso ist dann der Artikel so pessimistisch, was die Zukunft von KNX angeht?
https://www.springerprofessional.de...hige-flackern-der-light-building-2014/6592034


----------



## gerribaldi (11 Juni 2020)

Der Artikel ist von 2014 und ist wohl nicht mehr ganz der aktuelle Stand....

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Blockmove an. Realisiere Kernfunktionen, wie Rolladen, Basis-Licht, Temperaturregelung mit KNX und Dali. Alles weitere kannst du dann mit Shelly oder was auch immer machen.
Wenn Du halt Shelly (oder was ähnliches, properitäres) nutzt, bist du an diese Firma gebunden. Und wenn es da mal was nicht gibt oder nicht mehr hergestellt wird, hast du eine Problem. Bei KNX ist es so, dass es egal ist von welchem Hersteller Du was nimmst, weil jeder z.B. Schaltaktoren herstellt.

Bezüglich erweiterten Automatisierung im EFH hat sich eher sowas wie Gira X1, Edomi, Openhab oder FHEM durchgesetzt. Eine SPS zur Steuerung von KNX Funktionen findet man eher selten.


----------



## GLT (11 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Ich habe den KNX Bus, der ist ungesichert und recht langsam


Ungesichert spielt im Haus keine Rolle - wenn da jemand rankommt, hattest Du vorher schon viel grössere Probleme.

Und ehrlich - Wifi-Zeug ins Auge fassen, dass man kontaktlos angreifen könnte, aber bei einem kabelgebundenen Inhouse-System Sicherheitsprobleme vermuten? 



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> ganz selten mal KNX secure eingesetzt


Ist nur dort sinnig, wo Leute ungestört an den Bus rankommen könnten - z.B. Hotels o.ä. oder bei mies umgesetzten Wohnblöcken vlt.
Im EFH ist das reine Spinnerei.

Bei WiFi-IoT-Geraffel kann ich mich bequem im Sofasessel an Nachbars Installation "interessieren" - phys. Zugang brauch ich ja nicht. Merkst Du was?



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Dali, der ist aber auch recht langsam und zum Beispiel Farbwechsel gehen anscheinend nicht besonders schnell


Willst Du im EFH Disco-/Bühnenshows realisieren? Dann ist DALI tatsächlich zu langsam u. Du bräuchtest DMX&Co.
Ansonsten muss DALI gar nicht schneller sein - selbst Farbwechsel ohne LSD-Eindrücke lassen sich realisieren.

Man muss aber DALI nicht einsetzen - es gibt dafür auch native KNX-Geräte. DALI ist halt Industriestandard, weit verbreitet u. günstig.



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Ein großes Tohuwabohu von teilweise veralteten Techniken anstatt eines  Systems, über das alles funktioniert und das zukunftssicher ist?


Und genau hier irrt der Laie



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> SPS ist ausfallsicherer, denn wenn etwas den KNX Bus blockiert, dann fängt die große Sucherei an


Ich könnte hier einfach schreiben - wer verzapft hier solchen Dummfug?
Aber ich möchte Dich nich so abspeisen, obwohl das der wahre Kern wäre.

Ein fachgerecht errichtetes KNX-System (Vollpfusch mal ausgenommen) funktioniert problemlos. Ich bin seit >25 Jahren mit dieser Technik vertraut u. habe noch nie erlebt, dass der Bus hier Probleme von sich aus gemacht hätte - es war, wenn, dann ausnahmslos, hirn- u. verstandlose Rumpfuscherei die Ursache.
Unter dieser Konstellation läuft auch eine SPS wie ein Sack Nüsse.

Vorteil gegenüber einer SPS - die Technik ist seit >25 Jahren rückwärtskompatibel, sowohl interoperabel, als auch austauschbar - vergleichbares gibt es in der SPS-Welt gar nicht. Zudem ist die SW weltweit immer gleich u. weit verbreitet, die neueste SW kann auch alte Geräte handeln - mach das mal bei Siemens mit z.B. TIA - viel Glück!




lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> momentan 230V LEDs ein, nur ganz vereinzelt 12V Spots


230V ist meist Retrofit u. 12V eher marktunüblich - zumindest letzteres eine ungünstige Wahl.
Entweder Konstantstromsysteme einsetzen oder Konstantspannungssysteme mit 24V oder 230V - wobei ich im Neubau eher auf 24VDC setzen würde.

Bezüglich HUE - hier gibt es Möglichkeiten, dieses überteuerte Spielzeug auch an KNX anzubinden.
Gleiches gilt auch z.B. für EnOcean - auch hierfür gibt es mehrfältige Integrationsmöglichkeiten.

KNX ist zu vielen Dingen aufgeschlossen u. ergänzt sich mit anderen Techniken/Systemen ganz hervorragend - sei es DALI (als 10V-Ersatz) oder auch EnOcean - es schliesst nicht aus, sondern integriert.

Wer die Zukunft von KNX "düster" sieht, kommt meist aus der IoT-Spielzeugecke (vlt. noch mit Cloud-Huckepack) gekrochen - und gerade diese E-Schrottdealer wird KNX locker überleben.


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

Danke auch dir für deine Antwort!



> Temperaturregelung



Da vertrete ich wohl nach wie vor eine Außenseitermeinung, da ich der Ansicht bin, dass man eine Fußbodenheizung, insbesondere wenn hydraulisch abgeglichen, nicht mehr gesondert regeln muss. Seht ihr das anders?  Aufgrund der geringen Vorlauftemperatur, die bei modernen Häusern möglich ist, könnte ich mir höchstens vorstellen, dass man vielleicht im Bad sogar auf eine elektrische Fußbodenheizung setzt, die bei Benutzung dann deutlich stärker als die klassische FBH heizen kann. Das ist aber nur ein spontaner Gedanke.

Wie sieht denn die Dali / KNX Lösung dann aus? Würdet ihr trotzdem jeden Lichtauslass in Verteiler ziehen oder geht ihr davon aus, dass das über Dali läuft und verbindet die dann direkt untereinander?

zu Shelly: Der Gedanke war auch der, dass die ganz klassischen Leitungen im Verteiler ankommen, so dass selbst wenn man keinen neuen Shelly bekommt, man leicht auf Alternativen ausweichen könnte.

Edomi ist interessant, das kannte ich noch nicht!


Blöde Frage, v.a. für ein SPS-Forum: Was genau versteht ihr dann unter einer SPS und wo wird die eingesetzt? Ist sowas wie die Wago I/O Systeme dann eher etwas für den Businesssektor?


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

Danke auch dir für die ausführliche Antwort GLT!



> Und ehrlich - Wifi-Zeug ins Auge fassen, dass man kontaktlos angreifen könnte, aber bei einem kabelgebundenen Inhouse-System Sicherheitsprobleme vermuten?



Ich wusste, dass der Einwand kommt. Und er ist sicher berechtigt. 




> Bei WiFi-IoT-Geraffel kann ich mich bequem im Sofasessel an Nachbars Installation "interessieren" - phys. Zugang brauch ich ja nicht. Merkst Du was?



Wobei das doch auch für KNX gilt, sobald ich da zum Beispiel ein IP Gateway verbaue und FHEM o.ä. einsetze, das System also im LAN hängt?




> Willst Du im EFH Disco-/Bühnenshows realisieren? Dann ist DALI tatsächlich zu langsam u. Du bräuchtest DMX&Co.
> Ansonsten muss DALI gar nicht schneller sein - selbst Farbwechsel ohne LSD-Eindrücke lassen sich realisieren.



Nein, habe ich nicht vor. Die Hue TV Sync ist ganz nett, brauche ich aber eigentlich auch schon nicht. Im KNX Forum war da aber ein (mehrere Jahre alter) Kommentar, der meinte Farbübergänge und die genause Auswahl der Farbe sind in DALI schon schwierig. Das klang nicht so toll, stimmt vielleicht aber auch gar nicht?




> Ich könnte hier einfach schreiben - wer verzapft hier solchen Dummfug?



Ich glaube sogar, dass stand in einem Thread hier im Forum, bitte lass mich jetzt aber nicht danach suchen 




> 230V ist meist Retrofit u. 12V eher marktunüblich - zumindest letzteres eine ungünstige Wahl.
> Entweder Konstantstromsysteme einsetzen oder Konstantspannungssysteme mit 24V oder 230V - wobei ich im Neubau eher auf 24VDC setzen würde.



Da muss ich mich noch einlesen, vielleicht kaufe ich mir mal die Dali, KNX Fibel, die allerorten empfohlen wird.




> Bezüglich HUE - hier gibt es Möglichkeiten, dieses überteuerte Spielzeug auch an KNX anzubinden.



Muss nicht sein, eigentlich wär ich froh, wenn ich günstigere Alternativen habe. 




> kommt meist aus der IoT-Spielzeugecke (vlt. noch mit Cloud-Huckepack) gekrochen



Ich würde zur Ehrenrettung der Spielzeugecke noch in den Raum werfen, dass das im Bestand und in Mietswohnungen wohl eine recht einfache, kostengünstige, vielleicht die einzig praktikable Lösung sein könnte 



Jetzt muss ich nur auch dich noch Fragen, das Forum heißt ja SPS, es wird aber zu 100% zu KNX geraten. Was genau muss ich mir unter SPS vorstellen und wo wird das dann sinnvoll genutzt?

Und was ist der Grund, dass man Dali und KNX nicht in einem Bussystem vereinigt, vielleicht dann auch mit höherer Geschwindigkeit?


Hier mal ein Beispiel für einen Kommentar (auch paar Jahre alt), die mich dann etwas verwirren: Hilfe bei der Planung, KNX, WAGO, DALI
"Lieber teilweise Wago und nicht 100% KNX, da sonst zu teuer".


----------



## GLT (11 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Wobei das doch auch für KNX gilt, sobald ich da zum Beispiel ein IP  Gateway verbaue und FHEM o.ä. einsetze, das System also im LAN hängt?


Jaein - der Schwachpunkt ist nicht KNX sondern deine IT-Infrastruktur - da in 1. Linie dein WLAN oder gröbere Fehler im Router-Setup.



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Ich würde zur Ehrenrettung der Spielzeugecke noch in den Raum werfen,  dass das im Bestand und in Mietswohnungen wohl eine recht einfache,  kostengünstige, vielleicht die einzig praktikable Lösung sein könnte


Mitnichten - es wird nur gerne so dargestellt.



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> das Forum heißt ja SPS, es wird aber zu 100% zu KNX geraten. Was genau  muss ich mir unter SPS vorstellen und wo wird das dann sinnvoll genutzt?


KNX ist eine Technik, die aus der Gebäudeinstallation kommt, SPS ist eine Technik, die aus der Automatisierung (sprich Anlagentechnik) entstammt.
Ein gewisser Grad an Überschneidung ist zwar da, aber jedes spielt seine Vorzüge in seinem Bereich aus.

Es gibt SPSen, die z.B. für KNX gedacht sind - hier wäre Wago 849/889 solch ein Modell. Ob jetzt die SPS KNX integriert oder ob es eigentlich andersrum ist, ist eine Sache des Systemkonzepts, nicht der Technik.



lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Und was ist der Grund, dass man Dali und KNX nicht in einem Bussystem  vereinigt, vielleicht dann auch mit höherer Geschwindigkeit


DALI ist ein Ersatz/Erweiterung für die 1-10V-Schnittstelle aus der Beleuchtungstechnik u. hat mit KNX nicht das geringste gemeinsam.
Auch wäre es völliger Nonsens daraus 1 machen zu wollen.


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

> Jaein - der Schwachpunkt ist nicht KNX sondern deine IT-Infrastruktur - da in 1. Linie dein WLAN oder gröbere Fehler im Router-Setup.



Klar, aber wenn beides miteinander verbunden ist, dann ist doch egal, wie der Angreifer reinkommt. Dann müsste man also auf das IP Gateway verzichten.




> Mitnichten - es wird nur gerne so dargestellt.



Eine kurze Erläuterung würde mich sehr interessieren!




> DALI ist ein Ersatz/Erweiterung für die 1-10V-Schnittstelle aus der Beleuchtungstechnik u. hat mit KNX nicht das geringste gemeinsam.
> Auch wäre es völliger Nonsens daraus 1 machen zu wollen.



Auch da würde mich eine kurze Erläuterung interessieren. Beide basieren doch auf einem 2-adrigen Steuerungskabel. Kann ich die nicht kombinieren? Ich stelle es mir wohl falsch vor, aber in meiner Vorstellung könnte das doch wie ein LAN sein, dass Informationen und Befehle an verschiedene Stellen schickt. 


Zu Wago finde ich leider bisher keine einsteigerfreundliche Erklärung. Bei KNX werden oft die multifunktionalen Taster als Vorteil genannt - ich muss zugeben, dass gerade die mich eher stören. Ich will gar nicht 8-fach Taster, ich will einzelne Taster für die essentiellen Funktionen, v.a. aber will ich, dass möglichst viel automatisch läuft. Und wenn ich dann mal etwas spezielles brauche, dann doch lieber von der Couch mit dem Handy und nicht über so einen Plastikbrummer mit zig Tasten, aber trotzdem viel weniger Funktionen als jede Handy App?


----------



## GLT (11 Juni 2020)

Mal als Info

Man kann natürlich mit reiner SPS-Technik sein Häuschen automatisieren u. auch unglaubliche Dinge realisieren (sofern der Programmersteller dazu in der Lage ist), aber das ist alles andere als ratsam.

Eine SPS-Automatisierung mindert erheblich den Kaufpreis, falls man die Hütte verkaufen möchte, da

entweder von keinem wartbar (bei Sonderlocken-SPS)
Technik schweineteuer
Stundensätze für den Techniker für Hauselektrik ordinär hoch

Viele Dinge müssen umständlich realisiert werden, die es für KNX z.B. einfach so im Handel gibt u. mal so eben integriert werden können.

Sobald man den EFH-Bereich verlässt u. in den Projekt-/Gewerbebereich kommt, sieht die Betrachtung anders aus.

So verhält es sich auch mit "Lösungen" der E-Cloud-Schrottdealer - da hat man schnell nutzlosen E-Schrott im Hause - siehe "smarte" Türöffner u.ä.

Mit dem Unfug "Smarthome" verrennen sich die Leute in alle möglichen Holzwege - über Smarthome wird versucht überteuerten Hipster-Schrott den Leuten anzudrehen, der mittel-/langfristig keinen Mehrwert bietet. Das Brainwashing funktioniert u. alle meinen, man müsse eine Gebäudeautomatisierung zwangsläufig mit dem Smartphone bedienen können (wohl eher müssen). Und es ist beileibe nicht einfach, einen pot. Kunden von so einem Hochglanzprospektirrweg abzuholen, um ihm eine vernünftige Lösung zu unterbreiten, mit der er auch Jahrzehnte glücklich werden wird.

Wie bereits erwähnt, ich realisiere und betreue derartige Hauslösungen schon seit langem, bewohne selbstverständlich dermassen automatisierte Gebäude auch selber - und das schon lange, bevor jemand auf diesen Hirnfurz "Smarthome" kam.


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

Vielleicht sollte ich kurz zusammenfassen, was ich mir (auszugsweise) vorstelle, dann kannst du sagen, ob wir über das gleiche reden, die Anforderungen so sinnvoll sind und welche Lösungen die besten sind:



Licht soweit möglich automatisiert, heißt wohl insbesondere Bewegungsmelder, Weißton Tageslichtabhängig
Rollladen/Jalousien/Vorhänge nach Sonnenzeiten gesteuert, außerdem je nach Sonnenstrahlung auch automatischer Blendschutz und Sonnenschutz, Sonnenschutz v.a. dann wenn Nutzer nicht im Zimmer
alle Lichter aus, wenn niemand im Haus, Meldung, falls noch ein Fenster offen (idealerweise auch, wenn der Fenstergriff offen, das Fenster aber geschlossen)
Staubsaugerroboter startet, wenn niemand zuhause
Luftbefeuchter je nach Luftfeuchtigkeit
teilweise farbige Beleuchtung, szenegesteuert, das wird sich wohl nur bedingt automatisieren lassen, denn woher will das System wissen, was ich mir gerade vorstelle
Garage zu, wenn vergessen wurde sie zu schließen, noch besser automatisch öffnen beim Heimkommen und Schließen, sobald sie verlassen wurde
Heizung als FBH im Niedrigenergiehaus kann vielleicht wirklich autark immer gleich laufen, aber vielleicht Aufheizen Bad bei Benutzung
Statusmeldungen über Temperaturen, Feuchtigkeit, Bewegung, ...
Rollladen offen lassen, wenn Tür offen und somit Terrassennutzung
...

Vermutlich alles kein Hexenwerk. Und ich stimme dir völlig zu, da ist wenig Smartphone involviert. Das habe ich auch nie verstanden, die Menschen verstehen unter Smart Home, dass sie jetzt 2h am Handy täglich rumtippen und so Lichter an und aus knipsen. Leider nicht geil 
Aber: für mich ist da auch kein KNX superduper Raumcontroller mit 20 Schaltflächen involviert, ich will eben nur dann selbst bedienen, wenn es nicht anders geht!

Und ich glaube das ist dann auch der Punkt, wo KNX an Grenzen stößt und ich zusätzlich FHEM o.ä. brauche? (Ist FHEM dann eigentlich mehr oder weniger eine SPS?)

Vielleicht kannst du kurz schildern, wie dein ideales Gebäude funktioniert? Oder gibt es da vielleicht schon einen Thread von dir dazu? 

Und Glückwunsch, ich sehe gerade, dass das dein 1000. Post war.


----------



## GLT (11 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Klar, aber wenn beides miteinander verbunden ist, dann ist doch  egal, wie der Angreifer reinkommt. Dann müsste man also auf das IP  Gateway verzichten.


Nein, warum auch?
Wer nicht weiß, was er netzwerktechnisch macht, dürfte schnell andere Probleme bekommen, als ein Übergriff in seine Beleuchtungssteuerung.




lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Auch da würde mich eine kurze Erläuterung interessieren. Beide basieren  doch auf einem 2-adrigen Steuerungskabel. Kann ich die nicht  kombinieren? Ich stelle es mir wohl falsch vor, aber in meiner  Vorstellung könnte das doch wie ein LAN sein, dass Informationen und  Befehle an verschiedene Stellen schickt.


Nicht alles was 4 Räder hat, ist automatisch ein Auto, LKW, Pferdekutsche oder Formel-1-Wagen. Wie wär's mit einer Kombi?

Man könnte natürlich alles mit Ethernet u. IP-basierend lösen wollen - nur für was wäre das gut?
Ein Taster sendet 1 Bit um einen Aktor einzuschalten - dafür eine 10(0)MBit-Schnittstelle?
Jedes Gerät müsste über Switche angebunden werden - teuer in der Anschaffung, ziemlich stromintensiv.
Dann müsste jedes System entsprechend der Sicherheit ausgelegt werden, d.h. deine IT-Infrastruktur unterliegt plötzlich den Bestimmungen für Anlagenteile bis 1000V u. müsste entsprechend realisiert werden.




lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> weniger Funktionen als jede Handy App


Ohje


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (11 Juni 2020)

> Nein, warum auch?
> Wer nicht weiß, was er netzwerktechnisch macht, dürfte schnell andere Probleme bekommen, als ein Übergriff in seine Beleuchtungssteuerung.



Das ist richtig, verstehe ich aber gleichzeitig nicht. Die Kritik an der WLAN Lösung war doch, dass man darauf zugreifen kann. Die ist aber doch nichtig, wenn auch KNX im (W)LAN hängt, denn für beide gilt, dass ein potentieller Angreifer ins (W)LAN kommen muss. Dagegen kann man sich besser oder schlechter absichern, beide Lösungen bleiben aber gleich (un)sicher.



> Ohje









Gefällt mir einfach nicht besonders. Da bin ich vielleicht zu altmodisch. Keine Ahnung. Sowas wie der Gira 1-fach Taster trifft dann eher meinen Geschmack. Dezentes Nachtlicht, Temperatursensor integriert.

Und ist meine Aussage denn falsch? Wenn ich einen Überblick übers Haus will, dann doch nicht an einem fest integrierten Bildschirm, sondern am Handy oder Tablet, dass mir übersichtlich alle Lichter, Rollläden etc anzeigt.


----------



## GLT (12 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich kurz zusammenfassen, was ich mir (auszugsweise) vorstelle, dann kannst du sagen, ob wir über das gleiche reden, die Anforderungen so sinnvoll sind und welche Lösungen die besten sind:



Deine "Anforderungen" sind so ziemlich die Regelausstattung bei eine KNX-Haus



autom. Licht per PM (evtl. Zusatztaster für Sonderfunktion Schaltsperre, Zwangsschalten)
Sonnenschutz/Beschattung mit Wetterstation in Kombi mit Zeitschaltuhr, Anwesenheitserkennung
Fensterkontakte sperren die Jalos (wegen Aussperren), melden ohnehin, machen Frostwarnung, autom. Lüftungsstellung usw.
Zentral-Aus manuell, über Anwesenheit,...
Alarmweiterleitung bei Störungen Heizung, Sumpfpumpe, Wasserschaden, Sicherungsfall, ....

Staubsaugerrobot kann man je nach Modell einbinden - zur Not per Schaltaktor.

FHEM ist da aber für die Funktion nicht nötig - eher eine Visualisierung, wenn man Lust hat rumzuschauen.


----------



## GLT (12 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> sondern am Handy oder Tablet, dass mir übersichtlich alle Lichter, Rollläden etc anzeigt.


Dann nimmst halt FHEM, Edomi,.... dazu, wenn Du meinst, dass Du das brauchst. Nach 1-2 Wochen hat sich dieser Anspruch ohnehin ad-acta gelegt - für was soll es auch gut sein.

Wenn, dann wäre höchstens Energiemonitoring interessant, d.h. Verbrauch von Wasser, Strom, Heizung,.... - aber Rollläden u. Licht?
Aber auch hier, ist es eher der Spieltrieb und weniger die Notwendigkeit - die meisten, die sich so eine Lösung realisieren liessen nutzen das nicht wirklich - is halt so.


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (12 Juni 2020)

Wie ist es mit sowas wie Licht im Schlafzimmer:

6:30: Lichtwecker mit langsam zunehmender Helligkeit
7 Uhr Aufwachen, System erkennt das über Tastendruck (lässt sich wohl kaum ganz automatisieren)
Licht geht aus, wenn Nutzer das Zimmer verlässt, tagsüber geht es beim Betreten an, Lichtfarbe abhängig von der Uhrzeit
automatisches Licht hört Abends mit Tastendruck ("Schlafenszeit") auf

Lässt sich das rein in KNX lösen oder braucht es dazu nicht ein intelligenteres Bauteil?


Und zu Dali: ich habe versucht da mal die Grundlagen zu verstehen. Ich brauche einige Geräte, aber selbst wenn ich die und den Programmieraufwand mal außen vor lasse, ein einfacher LED Spot kostet anscheinend in günstiger Ausführung 25€? Wenn ich da keine falschen Daten habe, ist dann Hue nicht sogar eine günstige Lösung? Da bekomme ich für das Geld schon fast zwei GU10 Spots, die sich einwandfrei bis zu komplett dunkel dimmen lassen und die mir erlauben den weisston komplett frei zu wählen. 

Da muss ich doch irgendwo einen Denkfehler drin haben? Eigentlich müsste sich doch ein 24V LED Spot, dimmbar, weisston wählbar, viel günstiger fertigen lassen?


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2020)

Mal ein Tipp zur Beleuchtung:
Auf Amazon oder Ebay gibt es billige LED-Panel in diversen Leistungen und Ausführungen (Einbau, Aufbau, Rund, Eckig,...)
Beispiel:
Yafido-Einbauleuchte-Deckenlampe-Einbaustrahler-Nicht-dimmbar
Bei den meisten ist die mechanischer Verarbeitung und die LED-Qualität richtig gut (Vollmetalgehäuse, Sauber lackiert).
Aber das mitgelieferte LED-Netzteil ist absoluter Schrott und teilweise sogar gefährlich. Erfreulicherweise sind aber fast alle steckbar.
Also vom LED-Netzteil die Buchse abschneiden und den Rest in den Müll. 
Bevor man das macht sollte man das Teil einmal anschliessen und den LED-Strom messen. Die Angaben auf dem LED-Netzteil stimmen oft nicht und LEDs sind empfindlich gegen Überstrom.
Anstelle des LED-Netzteils verbaut man dann ein passendes DALI-LED-Netzteil:
https://www.amazon.de/Netzteil-dimmbar-MeanWell-LCM-25DA
Das Netzteil gibt es in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen und hat den Vorteil, dass es konfigurierbar ist. Also umschaltbar Konstantspannung (LED-Stripes) oder Konstantstrom (LED-Panels).
Da die Panels mit Konstantstrom betrieben werden, kann man mehrere Panels hintereinander schalten und an einem Netzteil betreiben. Man muss aber auf die max. Ausgangsspannung achten.
Steht aber alles im Datenblatt. Wenn der Ausgangsstrom "geringfügig" zu hoch ist (Panel 310mA, Netzteil 350mA) kann man in den DALI-Einstellungen des Netzteil den max. Strom begrenzen.
Als Alternative zum MeanWell verwende ich auch TCI
TCI-DC-Maxi-Jolly-DALI
Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Leistungsstufen.
Man sollte aber nicht unbedingt bei gleichen Lichtkreisen mischen. Die Netzteile haben unterschiedliches Dimmverhalten und ich empfinde so was zumindest als störend.

Im Vergleich zu Hochvolt-LED ist die Lösung in den allermeisten Fällen deutlich günstiger und dimmt sauber.
Die Hochvolt-LED haben ein eingebautes Netzteil. Vor dieses Netzteil wird dann ein DALI-Dimmer geschaltet.
Das kann oft zu Pfeiffen und Flackern im unteren Dimmbereich führen. 
Bei den LED-Panels muss daran denken, dass die Leuchtmittel nicht austauschbar sind. Also ein paar auf Reserve legen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit sowas wie Licht im Schlafzimmer:
> 
> 6:30: Lichtwecker mit langsam zunehmender Helligkeit
> 7 Uhr Aufwachen, System erkennt das über Tastendruck (lässt sich wohl kaum ganz automatisieren)
> ...



Für sowas nimmt man ein KNX-IP-Gateway und bindet es in eine Homeautomation-Lösung (openhab, iobroker, ...) ein.
Damit kannst du dann all die Spielereien wunderschön umsetzen.


----------



## Daniel_G (12 Juni 2020)

Ich selbst habe auch viel Spielkram im Haus verbaut.
Ich habe KNX, Zigbee, HUE, S7 1500, IOlink, Shelly, Pokeys und IP Symcon im Einsatz. 
Wenn ich weiter nachdenke wird die Liste noch länger aber was eigentlich wichtig ist....  
....egal ob Hausverkauf oder mir etwas passiert, das ganze spielzeug fliegt raus bis auf KNX und man hat eine technisch hochwertige Elektroinstalation. 

Daher meine Empfehlung
Taster, Temperatursensoren (Min1x je Raum), Bewegnunsmelder, Schaltaktor (Min1 Lampe je Raum), Heizungsaktor direkt über KNX. 
Sternförmig verlegen, ich habe jede Steckdosenkombi ein 5-Ader Kabel.
Ich hatte damals 1Wire eingeplant für Temperatur bin aber froh das ich nur die Kabel gezogen habe und am Ende die Sensoren in den Lichtschaltern hatte. 

Den Rest habe ich dann erweitert
Hue (Zigbee) für Licht auch wegen der Tollen App für Spielkram aber schalte auch direkt über Lichtschalter. "Schaltaktor ist dort voranden aber nicht in Benutzung"
Aqara (Zigbee) für Luftfeuchte
SPS für Pool, Brunnen, Garten, Klingelanlage, Türöffnung und anderes.


----------



## lieberAutomatisiert (13 Juni 2020)

Danke, das erscheint mir so auch immer sinnvoller. Auf Dali würdest du dann verzichten?


@Blockmove: danke auch an dich, ist das denn wirklich günstiger als Hue oder gibt es einen anderen Vorteil? Das Panel (nicht dimmbar?) kostet doch schon mehr als zwei Hue White Ambiance, die müssten aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe ähnlich hell (eher dunkel - besonders hell ist Hie leider nicht) sein? Hat Dali sonst einen Vorteil zu zum Beispiel Hue?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2020)

lieberAutomatisiert schrieb:


> Danke, das erscheint mir so auch immer sinnvoller. Auf Dali würdest du dann verzichten?
> 
> 
> @Blockmove: danke auch an dich, ist das denn wirklich günstiger als Hue oder gibt es einen anderen Vorteil? Das Panel (nicht dimmbar?) kostet doch schon mehr als zwei Hue White Ambiance, die müssten aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe ähnlich hell (eher dunkel - besonders hell ist Hie leider nicht) sein? Hat Dali sonst einen Vorteil zu zum Beispiel Hue?



Hauptvorteil von Dali:
Es ist keine Funklösung.
Hue basiert  auf Zigbee.
Im Bekanntenkreis gibt‘s immer mal wieder Reichweitenprobleme.
Liegt wahrscheinlich an den wenigen Teilnehmern.
Wenn du ein ganzes Haus damit ausrüstest, könnte es vielleicht sogar gut funktionieren, da es ja ein Mesh aufspannt.


----------



## mail@dmxface.at (17 Juni 2020)

Hallo,
würde mir auch mal ein System wie DMXface ansehen (www.dmxface.at) und damit mehrere in sich intelligente Inseln schaffen ohne das ganze Gebäude von einem Bus System abhängig zu machen.
Bei den Geräten sind Schnittstellen wie DMXin, DMXout, IO Ports, DALI , KNX, RS232, LAN verfügbar, und der Start mit den Geräten ist einfach. 
Das Ganze kann man dann auch übergreifend auf eine Serverlösung wie ioBroker hängen ohne bei einem Ausfall des Servers im finstern zu stehen.


----------

